# [Swedish NR] Arvid Skarrie 3BLD single 1:29.40



## Lid (Sep 16, 2010)

Scamble: U2 B' D2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' F D2 B D U' F' U R B' U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 16, 2010)

Good job! Keep practising! Work on your turning speed!


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes said:


> Good job! Keep practising! Work on your turning speed!


 
It's not the fingers that fail, it's my curage. I think I'm turning faster at home.

And also, it's obviously the recalling. I did not know I had this many/big pauses.

On 1:10 and other places where I finish the algorithms very slowly, it's because I'm recalling the next letter pair, which means I won't "lose energy" on turning fast.


----------

